# Stevia ?



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone done anything with stevia ? I made the extract last night. It's green. Is this normal?


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, I like stevia a quite a bit (some don't like the flavour). Of course you have to be so careful not too use too much because it is ridiculously sweet.

I like to use the actual leaves and the plant is not hard to grow, just a tiny bit in a cup of tea is lots though.

It does have some medicinal properties so if using large amounts it is something to be careful of (such as lowering blood pressure) of course that can also be a good thing.

I know the commercial extracts are somehow "refined" to reduce the aftertastes and colour but normally it will be a bit green ime.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have only used it already prepared and I purchased a clear liquid. The bottle came with an eyedropper in the lid. +1 on the it only takes a small amount comment.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

We have a plant limping along this year. Hopefully next year it will be a little more robust so we can really use it.


----------



## Asiza (Aug 24, 2014)

debbluu said:


> Anyone done anything with stevia ? I made the extract last night. It's green. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


The green is fine, just chlorophyll extracted from the fiber. I grow and use stevia fanatically. Have for years. Other than your concern for the green, how'd it turn out?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

How did you make your 'extract'?

I grew it one year, did GREAT here as an annual. I only used it in teas and did not care for it. It only seemed to make things sweet, and REALLY sweet if not careful. I used fresh and dried leaves.

I thought about tincturing some but never did. My thoughts, after using it for the summer, were how would I ever just get 1/4 of a drop for a cup of tea. Yes, I could have diluted it but that would leave me with a very alcoholic dilute extract. I guess it isn't for everyone and I stick to honey.

As for the green extract, nothing to worry about, most of my tinctures are green , brown or yellow. What is really scary looking is St John's Wort, it is RED!


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it turned out ok. Doesn't seem bitter. We have 4 stevia plants. Just cut them and dried the leaves. I wanted to try the extract. I have powdered it too. Green. The powder doesn't dissolve to well. That's why I wanted to do the extract. I have it in a dropper bottle in the fridge. The article I read said it should keep for a couple of months since I used the vodka method. I did simmer for 20 minutes to burn off the alcohol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## debbluu (Dec 16, 2012)

Woody, 
I filled a jelly jar with dried crushed leaves. Covered with vodka. Put in cabinet for 2 days (article said it would get bitter if steeped longer like other extracts) shook a couple time of a day. Strained, simmered 20 minutes,strained again. So far , so good 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I purchased some locally grown/extracted stevia and it was slightly greenish. I prefer liquid sucralose as to me stevia tastes like the south end of a northbound cow.


----------

